# Wearables



## jcdlr2001 (Feb 19, 2007)

I was wondering....Is there a section somewhere on the site where sevenstring.org sells t-shirts, baseball caps ...promo stuff basically ? If there is a thread for this... I didn't find it.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2007)

Nope. I do shirts and stickers once in awhile, but we just do group buys. 

I really am going to do a run of shirts again soon, I swear to god.  As any of the regulars will tell you, I have slacked on this like no man has slacked on anything ever before.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 19, 2007)

He has. I've been wanting a shirt since I signed up here, and of course haven't had the chance to buy one


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah... make with the wear-ables!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 19, 2007)

Although mine is in still in good condition, I could use another shirt.  You should definitely do a batch of 7/7/07 Sevenstring.org fest t-shirts and stickers too, Chris. 

By the way, here's one of my favorite threads~

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=2784&highlight=pics+of+us+in+our+ss.org+shirts


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2007)

Chris said:


> Nope. I do shirts and stickers once in awhile, but we just do group buys.
> 
> I really am going to do a run of shirts again soon, I swear to god.  As any of the regulars will tell you, I have slacked on this like no man has slacked on anything ever before.



So which comes first, Drew's album or the shirts?


----------



## Jarrett (Feb 19, 2007)

I would be up for a t-shirt...


----------



## Shawn (Feb 19, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> So which comes first, Drew's album or the shirts?


----------



## jcdlr2001 (Feb 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> Nope. I do shirts and stickers once in awhile, but we just do group buys.
> 
> I really am going to do a run of shirts again soon, I swear to god.  As any of the regulars will tell you, I have slacked on this like no man has slacked on anything ever before.



Yeah man, let us know when the next batch will come out soon...I would like to buy 1 or 2 and maybe a baseball cap with that ?  

Those are really wicked shirts.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> Nope. I do shirts and stickers once in awhile, but we just do group buys.
> 
> I really am going to do a run of shirts again soon, I swear to god.  As any of the regulars will tell you, I have slacked on this like no man has slacked on anything ever before.


 
I think you'd better have some done by the 07/07/07 meet, or you might be bitch-slapped for slacking by a fair few people 

Oh yeah, where's the flying pig smiley when you need it?


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 20, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> So which comes first, Drew's album or the shirts?



Well if it's going to be that way, than both are just myths. One day, people will look at these threads and create epics about them.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 20, 2007)

I want 2. And not just black and white type font.


----------



## jcdlr2001 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey chris lol...Man I think you better get those shirts printed ASAFP if you dont want a lynch mob knocking on your door !  

Nah seriously, I think that a good " give away " present for contributing to the site would be those shirts. What do you think ?  

Personaly I would be willing to contribute a few bucks for the site and have some shirt(s) as a thank you gift. Depending on how much people would donate they could have the option of choosing between different wearables.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 20, 2007)

jcdlr2001 said:


> Hey chris lol...Man I think you better get those shirts printed ASAFP if you dont want a lynch mob knocking on your door !



He's an 80's man. I'm sure he'd love to see The Lynch Mob. I know I would


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I want 2. And not just black and white type font.



See, that's the thing.

Intricate shirts: A lot more money.
Double sided: A lot more money.
Big designs: Not everyone will agree on them.
Multiple designs: Logistics nightmare for me.

Keep in mind that not only are they ~$25 per shirt after shipping and all that jive, but I have to make sure everyone get the right size/amount they ordered. THen I have to individually pack 'em all up, address a bajillion packages and make sure they all get to the post office, including all the overseas orders. Last time we did about 30 and only one got lost on it's way across the pond. 

It also has to be prepaid, because the price I get on the shirts completely depends on the amount of shirts I order. If 50 people vote yes, I quote out 50 shirts. Last time, only about 3/4 of the people who said they were "definitely in" actually ordered a shirt, and the price difference was about $2 per shirt, so $60 came out of my pocket. It's no big deal, but since the site's about 500% busier now than it was last time, I either have to price the shirts higher from the get-go, or risk tossin' a lot more cash at it.

If people want to just cafepress up some shirts, go nuts. The font's called Planet Kosmos and it's a freeware truetype font you can get off Google. I don't want to do a run from them because their product quality is shit. You pay $10 for a shirt, you get a $10 shirt. I've washed my ss.org shirt a ton and it still looks just as crisp as it did the day I got them.

Otherwise, what I'll probably do is a few small orders of 25-30, first come first serve. That way it's less stress on me, less chance for shit to get lost in the mail/mis-addressed, etc. The thing is that the designs will be pretty plain, probably something like the first run in a different color. I'm too old to wear shirts with big pentagrams on them and stuff.  People came up with some cool designs, but with a quality screen printing service, they'd end up being $50 for a friggin' t-shirt.


----------



## NDG (Feb 20, 2007)

My dream is a sevenstring.org logo across the left breast of a fandango polo shirt.  I'd pay the upcharge. 

I'll be damned if I wouldn't actually wear it too.


----------



## jcdlr2001 (Feb 20, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> He's an 80's man. I'm sure he'd love to see The Lynch Mob. I know I would



HEll yeah I would love to see Lynch Mob for sure man. 



Chris said:


> See, that's the thing.
> 
> Intricate shirts: A lot more money.
> Double sided: A lot more money.
> ...



I hear you bub. Lots of hassle to deal with indeed.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 23, 2007)

hmmmm, I've been wanting one of those shirts for a while now, too!


----------



## noodles (Feb 27, 2007)

jcdlr2001 said:


> Personaly I would be willing to contribute a few bucks for the site and have some shirt(s) as a thank you gift. Depending on how much people would donate they could have the option of choosing between different wearables.



Do you have any idea how much money it takes to get t-shirts made? It is significantly more than "a few bucks". Hell, PBS doesn't give you a tote bag until you've donated at least $50.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 27, 2007)

How bout we give away shirts after the person has donated a 'few' bucks 10 times? ;p


----------



## Drew (Feb 27, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> How bout we give away shirts after the person has donated a 'few' bucks 10 times? ;p



Nah, let's just sell the things. It's way easier to keep track of 'em that way. 

Sevenstring.org is sort of a not-for-profit venture: I'm not exactly sure what our legal status is, but we're certainly not running in the black. Fuck, if you include our collective booze intake as a business expense, we're probably a giant fucking tax writeoff.


----------



## jcdlr2001 (Feb 27, 2007)

noodles said:


> Do you have any idea how much money it takes to get t-shirts made? It is significantly more than "a few bucks". Hell, PBS doesn't give you a tote bag until you've donated at least $50.



Yo dude, I'm well aware of that...all I'm saying is if you donate an reasonnable amount of money to the site, it would just be fair I think to receive a t-shirt.

Thanks for your time

JC


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 27, 2007)

considering the shirts cost, like Drew said, about 15-25$ Depending on the type, it'd have to be a 'donation' of at LEAST that. That'd kinda negate your idea. cause by that time, you've just bought a shirt. if you're giving a worthwhile 'donation' to keep the site running, while its appreciated, it can't go to making more shirts  

Drew has the right idea. if you want to flaunt the logo, buy the shirt.


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh, I plan on it.


----------



## Drew (Feb 27, 2007)

jcdlr2001 said:


> Yo dude, I'm well aware of that...all I'm saying is if you donate an reasonnable amount of money to the site, it would just be fair I think to receive a t-shirt.





Merriam-Webster said:


> donate
> One entry found for donate.
> 
> Main Entry: do·nate
> ...



Um, the whole point of a donation is to *give*, not to pay money to get something back in return.  Without getting into figures, it costs rather a fuck of a lot of money to cover our monthly hosting and bandwidth, which Chris pays out of pocket. The occasional donation helps offset that, but it's not like anyone's making any money off this site. Rather the opposite, in fact.

If you want a sevenstring.org T-shirt, I suggest checking out the two threads where we're prepping for the next order.


----------

